# Central California Tarantulas



## GQ. (Oct 8, 2007)

I happened to be out Central California a couple weeks last month.  I took the opportunity to look for some tarantulas.

South East of Salinas
Roadside Habitat






I stopped the car at the above pull over and found this little juvenile in less than 30 seconds.
Aphonopelma sp. juvenile returning to burrow






The below adult was found maybe 20 miles away from the above tarantula.  I found several in this area, but this is the only one that I photographed.  The sun was high and bright and the entire roadside had been burnt of vegetation.  It is a horrible photo, but the only one I have.  I spent only ten or fifteen minutes in the area as I was on the way to the airport and didn't want to miss my plane.
Aphonopelma sp. adult -  This is probably the skinniest tarantula I have ever found.


----------



## GQ. (Oct 8, 2007)

The week before the above photos I happened to find myself outside of Oakland.  I took a drive the first night to find nothing.  The weather was cold and windy and I gave up when the temperature dropped significantly.  The next day the temperatures were great so I took another drive.  I soon found several mature wandering males.
Aphonopelma sp. mature male






I then hit the field in search of burrows.  I soon found the below female in a well hidden burrow.
Aphonopelma sp. mature female


----------



## What (Oct 8, 2007)

The second tarantula in the first post seems to be a type of Aphonolopelma 'eutylenum' complex.


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 8, 2007)

That light colored female is beautiful! I live in Santa Rosa. I may have to take a trip there soon to see what I can find. I would love to see T's in their natural habitat


----------



## dtknow (Oct 9, 2007)

Collecting any of those for Brent?


----------



## Brent H. (Oct 9, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Collecting any of those for Brent?


Yep, Gilbert has been very good to me!


----------



## Zach Valois (Oct 28, 2007)

hey great stuff Gil,
looks a hell of alot like A. iodius.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice pics Gilbert~!

I wish I lived in an area with T's , Scorps and pedes!  I'd be busy every weekend collecting and taking pics.


----------



## tin man (Oct 28, 2007)

I've always wanted to live in an area, where I can go in my back yard and find a bunch of wild tarantulas.  Instead I find bears and moose, which is still pretty cool


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 22, 2007)

hey I've been here too! When I was there, I seen a hawk wasp dragging a T across the pavement.


----------

